# Windows XP and thinkpad drivers



## steveKELLY (Feb 4, 2009)

I recently loaded xp on a thinkpad after reformating the partition. the windows works correctly. problem is with the drivers I am unable to use the internet, hard wired or wirless. does not show or recognise this application same with the audio drivers. I have tried downloading drivers from Lenovo. They do not seem to work. I downloaded PC doctor this shows the Video controller,ethirnet controller, network controller,unknowen device(generic windows),Mulimedia audio controller,PCI modem, are either not installed or installed incorrectly.
Thus no ability to log on and fix. I have been using my USB to transfer the drivers. Thinkpad T42 type 2378. the system was using XP proffesional before it was attacked by a virus. I loaded Home version.
I need the drivers or to configure them correctly


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This is the link for the drivers:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55386.html

I know the chart appears huge with a lot of drivers listed, but many have a choice of only one driver for your version of the OS (XP) per device ex. Audio
Install the Chipset Driver first.

To narrow down these other drivers (ex. wireless)
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you fing under Device Instance ID

Do this for each device thats is in error.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## steveKELLY (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you for the response. I am missing the modem in the device manager listing. I downloaded the chipset. nothing on audio.

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_101E&SUBSYS_05491014&REV_03\4&39A85202&0&08F0 Ethernet Controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_05371014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD Multimedia Audio Controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_05371014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD Network Controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_05591014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE PCI Modem

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_05591014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE Unknown Device

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_05591014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE Video Controller


----------



## steveKELLY (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe I am not loading them correctly. I have them in a file on my desktop. the wizard has loaded them on the desktop. Is there another step to loading them to the drivers?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If they are loaded on the desktop click on the exe files (Left click) to open them.
These files will be extracted to C:\Drivers\Win (With the exception of the CHIPSET DRIVER)
Inside thes folders there will be a Setup exe file.
You need to run the Setup exe file.

CHIPSET DRIVER


> Installation :
> 1. Close any running applications.
> 2. Run the InstallShield* installation program in INTELINF folder.
> Windows XP/2000: INFINST_autol.exe
> ...


AUDIO DRIVER



> Clean installation:
> 1. Start Windows and log on with the user ID authorized as
> an administrator for Windows 2000/XP.
> 2. Extract this package onto the hard disk drive. (This is where you are clicking on the Desktop folder you downloaded)
> ...


MODEM DRIVER


> UNATTENDED INSTALL:
> This is for system administrators use only.
> 
> 1. Start Windows.
> ...


Each file has a *readme txt*. this will tell you how to install the drivers.
After the install of each driver go back to the Device Manager and post any errors you have

Hope this helps


----------



## steveKELLY (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you I am working through this process. seems to be working I have loaded chipset modem and audio.


----------



## steveKELLY (Feb 4, 2009)

everything is working correctly other than the audio on a DVD playback. The video is fine no sound.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have any sound playing a CD?
Do you have sound in Windows?
Are there any errors left in the Device Manager?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, does this laptop have built in wifi adapter? i just put xp pro on one i just got from a shop second hand. i got sound going finally but in networks no wifi shows just a mobile device thing. i installed all the wireless drivers i could find and it just dont show up.

oh and another thing, i dont see a cam on this laptop is there no cam built into it? thanks.


----------



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

network controller is not installed in device manager altho i installed it 5 times i think.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF T42,

It is not nice to hijack someone elses thread here, go and start your own thread 
In your thread, include make and model of pc, drivers needed.


----------



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

I posted here because this threads old.


----------

